# Walking Fosters Creativity



## hamlet (Feb 27, 2017)

This is actually pretty cool that we have empirical evidence now to back this up. Thought i'd share this for any of you who are just having a creative block.

How Walking Fosters Creativity: Stanford Researchers Confirm What Philosophers and Writers Have Always Known Open Culture


----------

